# fetal heart tones



## lphillips

What is the correct CPT code for "fetal heart tone" when using a hand-held monitor in the ER setting?

The codes I have found seem to be more fitting for use in an OB/GYN setting.

Any input would be helpful. Thanks much!


----------



## OCD_coder

This is not a codable procedure in the ED, unless they are stating Bedide, limited or Fast exam for use of an ultrasound done by the ED physician.

It must state "I did...." in order to bill for an ultrasound code to check the fetal heart tones.  This is typically part of the Physical Exam part of the service.


----------



## lphillips

*Thanks*

Thanks for your input - that was the way I was leaning - just needed someone to finish pushing me that direction. LOL!


----------

